# R.I.P Snowy



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

My little bunny of 10 months old died because of a dog


----------



## AlexRudd89 (May 20, 2011)

meg-rocks said:


> My little bunny of 10 months old died because of a dog


Sorry for your loss!


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

meg-rocks said:


> My little bunny of 10 months old died because of a dog


R.I.P
:grouphug:


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks

Yhe dogs broke the cage open and tore of the door

the poor wee thing though 


but thanks


----------

